# Purple Haze



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

I love purple. Post anything purple, or with purple in it.

OR

If you do not want to, that's okay too.....I can fill it up. 

AngelsNDemons Gracie ChrisL Damaged Eagle   @anyone that is interested - I can't think of everyone that posts pics.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 72687





That's so cute! lol


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2016)

If you want a true Purple Haze, I suggest that you visit Colorado.

Not only do they have it in bud form, but they also have vape pens that are strain specific, and Purple Haze is one of them.

I just got back from 420.  It was a really good trip.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> If you want a true Purple Haze, I suggest that you visit Colorado.
> 
> Not only do they have it in bud form, but they also have vape pens that are strain specific, and Purple Haze is one of them.
> 
> I just got back from 420.  It was a really good trip.




Cool. Been a while since I was in Colorado - the beautiful!


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 24, 2016)

Kat said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a true Purple Haze, I suggest that you visit Colorado.
> ...



Yanno Kat.....................the sunrise and the sunsets are very beautiful still.

The mountains still have their majesty, and look really good when they are snow capped (like they were this trip).

And.................with the addition of the 420 shops, you could do a lot worse than to take a vacation in Colorado.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




I agree. It is a beautiful state.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2016)

Purple is ok, but my fav colors are earth tones.






Fav of them all what is mostly in my decor:




















with a dash of:


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually oddly enough my very favorite color is gray. I LOVE gray, especially pales.

I just thought of this from some posts AngelsNDemons had posted on another thread. I do love purple too..........so I made a purple anything thread. *shrug*


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2016)

Kinda like this:







Clothing...I like gray. LOVE gray. Looks awesome with my silver gray hair, sterling jewelry, gray purse and boots.


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Kinda like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And see? That pic has some purple in it.

I am same with gray except the silver hair. When I wear gray it soothes me. I love gray and white together..


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## tinydancer (Apr 24, 2016)

Squz me while I kiss the sky


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 24, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> View attachment 72700



Don't mess with a hyacinth


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 24, 2016)

Gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## April (Apr 24, 2016)

*RIP 1958 - 2016*​


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 24, 2016)

Planting a bunch of these next week.






and...


----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 25, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Is that really You Kat?  wow, nice boots


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Nothing showing there ???


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Well of course it's me.


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Yarddog (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)

HA! how funny. GMTA!


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)

Weird. AngelsNDemons. None of the last 3 you posted are showing to me. Is it just me??


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2016)

I dunno...I see them. Are they blank or do you just see an image icon?


----------



## Kat (Apr 26, 2016)

They were blank. It was FF for some reason. I switched to Chrome and now I can see them...Purdy!!! ♥♥


----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2016)

Alizeé Froment by Ana Springfeldt, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## HUGGY (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)

Kat said:


>



That is so pretty.  I love it.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Lilah (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## April (May 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)




----------



## April (May 18, 2016)

​


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)

Love that! Peaceful.


----------



## April (May 18, 2016)




----------



## April (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## baileyn45 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 24, 2016)

Kat, you made me smile...


----------



## Kat (Jul 24, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat, you made me smile...





What a sweet thing to say. Thank you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 13, 2016)

Minnesota Vikings fan huh?


----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Minnesota Vikings fan huh?




LOL Not so  much, but I don't hate them. I do like purple though. Started this when Prince died.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## April (May 9, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 9, 2019)

*We should require the purple finger dye to vote so that the Democrats can only vote once and they don't need an ID.*


----------



## April (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 3, 2022)




----------

